

Team USA Giant Robot Duel - cjm
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/megabots/support-team-usa-in-the-giant-robot-duel/

======
hactually
As a Brit I feel that there definitely needs to be more friendly rivalries to
push this field.

The UK could definitely create some of these beautifully named Jaegers:

[http://usvsth3m.com/post/56419473686/british-jaegers-what-
if...](http://usvsth3m.com/post/56419473686/british-jaegers-what-if-pacific-
rim-was-set-in-the-uk)

